# Can't access USB Hard Disk over network, can access directly, any ideas why ?



## din (Dec 5, 2007)

Having a strange problem.

Before explaining that, recent changes made (it was working before the changes) in PC - NAV 2007 install, Wired network changed to wired+wireless network.

I can't access the Western Digital Passport USB Hard disk over network. It was working fine till recently. If I try My Computer -> USB Hard disk, it works, I can open and all ok, but when I try Network -> Workgrpoup -> PC -> USB Hard disk, it ask for user name and pass. I tried with all admin, user info but all failed. Same happens when I tried to access it from another PC through network. 

I have 3 hard disks in this PC. Two of them internal (normal HDD) and one USB HDD. Can access other two HDD through network. Only problem is with this one.

Another thing I noticed, when I rt click on USB HDD I can't see security tab, I can see sharing tab (I set sharing like all can access, still no luck)

Any idea why ? Any problem with NAV 2007 settings ? Thats the only change/installation made recently. I could access the USB HDD through network before.

I am on Windows XP.

Any ideas ?  ?


----------



## abhasbajpai (Dec 9, 2007)

is the HDD shared ? with access to network users


----------

